
New York could become the first state to decriminalize prostitution - jseliger
https://newrepublic.com/article/154111/new-york-bill-decriminalization-prostitution-sex-worker-rights
======
citilife
Nevada has it legal in most of the state, with counties setting different
laws[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Nevada](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Nevada)

Meaning, at the state level it's never been criminalized. Granted, it has to
occur at Brothels.

------
LinuxBender
Wasn't Nevada the first state to do this, or was it always legal in Nevada?

